# Farrowella catfish



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Today,I got a new catfish.Would anybody know what a farrowella catfish eats?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Mainly algae by nature, but NLS pellets and some veggies occaisonally (canned green beans, zucchini slices, etc.) should be sufficient.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Frozen or canned peas is a nice occasional treat as well too


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i currently keep a couple of the farlowellas...sturisoma panamense and sturisoma festivum..
they are fed a wide variety of foods..earthworm sticks and flakes..veggie bytes..algae wafers..color max sticks with garlic and paprika..staple flake..plankton/krill/spirulina flake.. nutri pro and a couple of other foods...
getting them to spawn is pretty easy...keeping the fry alive is not...


----------

